# Does your cockapoo weigh over 25lbs?



## JessicaAleigha

Our vet told us that our baby (from a 12 lb mother and a 6lb father) will be at least 30lbs! I was wondering if anyone has a large cockapoo and if you would post a picture of them next to you and what they weigh.

I've never had a dog over 10lbs before so I'd like to see what a bigger baby looks like in comparison to a person. 

Thanks!


----------



## kendal

This thtread might interest you 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=467&highlight=inca


----------



## francesjl

30 lbs is about 13kg, I think lots of cp's on here are around 10kg
My Rascal is just under 10kg, here he is with a relative !









And Scamp, my other 'poo is 21kg, about 46lbs !!


----------



## Janev1000

Even thoughh Biscuit's mum is an American toy and dad is a small mini poodle, Biscuit is already 20 lb's (9.1kg) !! and the vet said he felt just right! However, the cocker in his mix is of a good size so maybe it comes from there, as his mother looks quite stocky too. It's very difficult to tell. I do think 30 lb's sounds a bit much considering the size of your dog's parents.


----------



## flounder_1

Lolly is 11.5 kg. She's a working cross


----------



## Janev1000

Here's a pic - not sure what happened last time!


----------



## wilfiboy

Wilf is 14kg and I much prefer his build to Mable who fluctuates between 9.5-10.5kg, I sometimes find her a bit scrawny x I'll look for a picture x


----------



## Kodysmom

Kody just weighed in at the vet yesterday and is 14lbs at a little over 6 months. I'm hoping he doesn't go over 18lbs for his adult weight. 

Over 25lbs sounds really big comparing the parents size.


----------

